# Bluewings on the COAST



## DRBugman85 (Aug 20, 2019)

While tarpon fishing Monday afternoon  seen 4 groups of Bluewings out on the sound south of Savannah,  can wait to smell gun powder.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice.. catch any tarpon?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2019)

That full moon had them on the move.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 20, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Nice.. catch any tarpon?


Hooked up on 4 but could not keep them hooked up,seen a lot breaching though.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice.. never caught one but lost one this year and it has given me the itch.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 20, 2019)

Hooked one at Icky once while trout fishing with a jig. He jumped twice and that was that. When he took off I knew I didn’t have a prayer of landing whatever it was and just prayed I got to see whatever it was...prayer was answered. I swear that thing was bigger than I was. My buddy and I just sat staring at where his last jump was for a good 5 minutes without saying a word. Then it was talking nonstop about what had just happened, lol.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 23, 2019)

More Blue wings on the coast this morning while Trout fishing 6 groups 10-12 per group.Looking better every day. ???


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 10, 2019)

Starting to show here on the LA coast. Looking forward to Saturday


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 10, 2019)

Ready for Saturday


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 11, 2019)

Chasing Red fish this morning BLUE WINGS everywhere and between Savannah and St.Marys Swarming my popping cork.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 12, 2019)

GaHunter31602 said:


> That has got be the funniest statement of the year.  HAHAHAHA


I'm not trying to be funny just TRUTHFUL?


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dustin y’all have it made down there!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2019)

Ok guys we know we can not ask if you guide. I have removed the post and the response. I have cleaned up the thread. The rules are the rules. 
P.S. drove through SW Refuge and it’s full of blue wings. Not giving away a spot you can not hunt that spot. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2019)

There is a mass movement in West Georgia this morning. Sitting on a dove field at West Point and we have see no less than 10 groups up high. Anywhere from 50-200 birds. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 17, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Ok guys we know we can not ask if you guide. I have removed the post and the response. I have cleaned up the thread. The rules are the rules.
> P.S. drove through SW Refuge and it’s full of blue wings. Not giving away a spot you can not hunt that spot. Good Luck to all.


Well DARN THE LUCK


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 27, 2019)

Trout fishing Thursday  morning on the coast,hammered the trout and seeing a few groups of Bluewings heading south.Last weekend of the season so I'm going to try ducking Saturday and Sunday now that I have plenty of trout.


----------



## brackett33 (Oct 10, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> Chasing Red fish this morning BLUE WINGS everywhere and between Savannah and St.Marys Swarming my popping cork.


 hadnt been fishing since i just sold my boat 3 weeks ago but i fish St marys, i was wondering if/ when the BW passed by.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 11, 2019)

Saw several good flights while red fishing Steinhatchee last weekend.  Birds are definitely moving on both coasts.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2019)

We had some swim up behind our hotel at fort Walton beach last weekend


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 11, 2019)

Saw wads at day light fishing behind Sappylo last weekend


----------

